# Eating too much grass



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I had noticed that specially Emma ( my 7 years old Boxer) eat a lot of grass after she finish eating ( raw meat) I am also noticed that as soon I give her a Pepcid, she stop and feel better. It all is telling me that she may have an upset stomach.Any experience with it? It is not happen all the time, but I see it happening specially when I feed goat or pork both with bone.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

What is Pepci?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I assume they mean Pepcid.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Throw in some tripe to the mix and her stomach will feel better!:smile:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe it is something about those 2 cuts of meat w/ the bone? My dog acted soooo strange when I gave her pork foot. She can eat pork ribs and boneless pork loin, tounge and heart and be fine, but when she ate the pork feet about and half to hour after she ate it was acting so strange....rolling on the ground and when she went out she did some grass too. She did not throw up, but she definatly acted strange enough that I did not ever feed them again. So maybe it is something w/ that particular cut. Just a guess and I am no pro, I just know what happened w/ us.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She ate a lot of grass. No vomiting. Cassie throw out, but ate all back after.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

My dogs seem to eat more grass now they are on raw. They don't throw up and they don't act like they are sick. I just assuming their body is messing the grains or something just like we have cravings for sweet and such when we don't have them.


----------

